# Ni (no) se os ocurra meteros / ni se le ocurra



## Arzhela

Hola a todos,
Je ne comprends pas la construction de la phrase ci-après :
_Ni se os ocurra meteros en mis cajones que tengo las fotos de mis hijos._
Je comprends qu'il s'agit d'aller chercher les photos de ses fils dans ses tiroirs mais le début de la phrase reste nébuleux pour moi... 
Alguien puede ayudarme por favor ?
Muchas gracias de antemano !


----------



## Tximeleta123

N’osez-vous pas mettre la main dans mes tiroirs...


----------



## Arzhela

Tximeleta123 said:


> N’osez-vous pas mettre la main dans mes tiroirs...


Merci Tximeleta. Ca veut dire qu'il donne l'ordre de ne pas aller chercher les photos dans ses tiroirs ! Ouhhhh J'avais compris l'inverse !


----------



## Tximeleta123

Oui, c'est tout à fait ça!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Oui, effectivement, c'est un ordre de ne pas fouiller dans les tiroirs car les photos de ses enfants sont rangées dedans (s'il le faisait ce serait sacrilège, hahaha).

Pas question de... !
N'allez pas...!

No se os ocurra / ni se os ocurra. Avec *ni*, l'ordre est plus fort, le ton plus menaçant et sec.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Arzhela

Merci beaucoup Gévy ! J'ai toujours des problèmes pour traduire le "ni" ... Ca devient plus clair !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- _Ne vous avisez surtout pas de fouiller_...


> _Péj._  Se mettre dans l'esprit une idée inattendue ou étrange et la mettre à exécution. _S'aviser de faire un caprice._ Synon. _s'aventurer à, se hasarder à, se permettre de_ :


C'est familier mais vu le niveau de langage de tes textes je pense qe cela conviendra mieux.

A revoir, hasta luego


----------



## marine71

Nueva pregunta
​
hola!
quiero traducir esta expresion: "_Ni se le ocurra tararear a Mozart_",
propongo "Gare à ceux qui fredonnent du Mozart".
(el texto trata de la Ley de Propiedad Intelectual)
?es corecto?
gracias


----------



## Paquita

Oui, à part que cette phrase s'adresse à quelqu'un (usted) ...

N'allez pas fredonner, qu'il ne vous prenne pas fantaisie de..

Et puisqu'il y a "ni" (siquiera) devant, j'insisterais = et surtout n'allez pas ...


----------



## IJP

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola tengo una pregunta, hay un vecino que me ha roto (sin querer) una cosa y me temo que quiera comprar otra nueva. Yo quiero decirle que no se le ocurra comprarla. ¿alguna ayuda?
mi intento:  N'aies pas l'ideé d'acheter.....

merci


----------



## chlapec

Yo propondría: "Tu n'as pas intérêt à m'acheter une neuve (...sinon, je me fâche)!


----------



## Lerma

_*ne t'avise pas d'acheter...*_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hay que reconocer que, si no dominas el idioma, es difícil transmitir exactamente lo que le quieres decir sin que se lo tome a mal...

Yo le diría, por ejemplo: 
- Garde-toi bien de m'en acheter un (o une, dependiendo si "la cosa" es chico o chica...).

Para quedar bien podrías decirle que, en el fondo te hizo un favor ya que no sabías como deshacerte de lo que rompió...

Finalmente, y para no complicar demasiado las cosas, podrías hacerte el loco y dejarle que te lo compre. Al fin y al cabo esos son los gestos que refuerzan la amistad entre vecinos...


----------



## Libertania

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 

Hola.

Podría alguien decirme cómo se diría en francés:

¡Ni se te ocurra llamarlo!

Merci à l'avance.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonsoir, Libertania,
Bonsoir à tous,

Je pense qu'une formulation comme : « L’appeler ? N’y pense même pas ! » pourrait bien rendre le sens de l’expression espagnole.

Bonne soirée.

Josiane


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Una posible traducción: "ne t'avise pas de l'appeler".


----------



## Libertania

Gracias a los dos. Voy a escoger la primera por que me parece más natural en francés


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Une autre possibilité: 

- *Ne l'appelle pas, surtout !*

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Orphaios

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Bonsoir tout le monde!

    Pourrait quelqu'un me dire comment traduire le verbe "ocurrirse" dans l'expression "ni se te ocurra"? Je le tourne et retourne dans ma tête et la seule idée qui me vient à l'esprit, c'est "n'y pense même pas", mais cela me semble moins expressif et frappant que l'espagnol "ni se te ocurra" -me trompé-je?-. Merci d'avance à tous!


----------



## Vicomte123

Bonsoir Orphaios,
A mon tour de tourner le problème dans ma tête et je crois qu'en fait, on utiliserait différentes expressions selon le contexte, qui parle et qui écoute. Par exemple, une mère dira quelque chose comme: "que je ne te vois pas sur ta mobylette sans casque!". Un prof dira plutôt: "en aucun cas...". "N'y pense même pas" ou "n'y songe même pas" me semblent aussi des propositions tout à fait valables...l'expressif se retrouvant plutôt dans le ton de la personne que dans les mots employés.
Pour "ni se te ocurra tocar mi ordenador!", on pourrait avoir "ne t'approche même pas de mon ordinateur!". Je crois qu'il faudrait faire au cas par cas.
Mais voyons ce qu'opinent nos joyeux foristes! 
Vic


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
Typiquement le genre d'expression que peuvent se traduire de mille façons *selon le contexte*.
Alors pourquoi pas "n'y pense même pas".
En français, selon les situations, il est probable que nous utiliserons des tournures différentes...
Ex: Arrête avec ça !


----------



## Ekaitza

Moi, je pense aussi que ce serait plus facile avec le contexte comme Vicompte123 a commenté. 
Mais, dans un cas général j'utiliserais "N'y pense même pas" ou "N'y songe même pas", comme un avertissement frappant, avec un ton ménaçant.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Tu hilo ha sido unido a otro sobre el mismo tema, por favor léelo desde el principio ya que tiene algunas propuestas interesantes.
Martine (Mod...)
______________________________

En muchos casos (sobre todo con verbos de acción) y aunque no cubra el estricto sentido semántico de la expresión española diremos:
- T'as pas interêt (à y toucher / à faire ça...) !

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

